# Adding an amp to my sound system...



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I bought myself a *Kenwood 12" KFC-W3012* which has a peak power of 1400W and RMS of 400W. I haven't gotten around to installing it yet, as I've been spending my money elsewhere, however now I am wanting to get it installed.

My current system is made up of a *Panasonic CQ RX322W* HU, *Panasonic CJ DA1633 6.5"* (230W peak / 40W RMS) in the front, and finally, *Sony XS GT6930 6x9s* (400W peak / 100W RMS) in the rear.

Obviously I will need an amp for the sub in the back, but I thought that I may as well run my speakers through the amp.

So my question is whether I can hook all the speakers up to one amp. I assume that the front speakers in fact, cannot be hooked up to the amp, as they have an RMS of only 40W (which my HU supplies at peak). I just need some guidance in terms of matching my speakers and HU to an amp.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

theres a couple of ways you can do this, you could get a 5 channel amp, to power 4 speakers and a sub, obviously the sub output is going to be more than the speaker output. or you could buy a 4 channel amp that is tri mode compatible, and use two channels to power your front speakers, the other two to power the sub then run the rear speakers off the deck. you are somewhat right about possibly not being able to amplify your 40 watt rms speakers, , it can be done, youll just have to get a smaller amplifier, therefore sacrificing the amount of power going to your subwoofer, should you amp two speakers and a sub. five channel amps are incredibly expensive, it would be far cheaper to get a smaller 4 channel for your speakers and a mono amp for your sub.


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

also it would be a good idea to check if your deck has 3 pairs of rca connections on it, if it has three you are able to amp 4 speakers and subs, 2 pairs generally means 2 speakers and subs, and one pair means 1 sub, if you have none, you'll need to buy a new deck, or purchase a sound processor like the mtx re q


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a JVC deck with 50rms it running 4 speakers it also have a built in crossover so instead of spending time and money on crossovers or getting really exspensive amps since I have my 4 speakers running mid sound and higher i can crank it out with less disortion and not burning out my deck and my 12in sub hiting beats lower then 80hz and 2 8in doing between 80 150hz (my amp also got built in crossover since i had the subs i thought why not run them all ) my friend have a 1400watt system 4speakers running off the amp at 1400 peak dont know the rms and my system sounds the same as his he was pretty jealouse with me lol...


like yegs said check and see the RCA connections u got some decks have built in crossover mine was more expsensive and i can control the crossover between 80 to 150 but most decks i delt with only have 80hz crossover

since you got a power hungry speaker I whould have your 6.5in get powerd by your deck and the rear 6x9 power buy an amp 3channles or 4ch of course this route will require to have an amp that can distrubute more power to a channel thers amps out there with 4chs and you can just bridge two of them to get more power and the other two for your rear speakers
I also seen amps 3ch allready program to put more power to the single ch for the sub and the rest get some

or just get two amps 2ch and a mono simple and cheaper just need to wire it up and find to places to put the amps I whould also recondmend gettign a cap as well 2fraud or more you dont want to piss off your ecu to much when suden power get drawn

look around theres a few options to do this just depends on your budget and how much work you want to give it  hopes this help was typing this with a headach so i may not make sense  lol good luck


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

I decided to just overhaul my whole system (except for my beautiful 6x9s).

I'm selling my *Panasonic CQ-RX322W* headunit (which by the way only has one RCA pre-out) and my *Panasonic CJ-DA1633* coaxial speakers.
To replace them, I'm getting the *Sony CDX-GT430U* headunit (which has 2 RCA pre-outs and this cool feature where you can control the power being given to the sub +/-12dB), *Pioneer TS-D17120C* component speakers, and *Sony XM-ZR604B* amplifier (which I will be running my front speakers and the subwoofer off).

Alternatively, I could get the *Sony XS-GTX1620S* component speakers which are about $200NZD cheaper than the Pioneers. Anyone able to recommend which one out of the two?

The person whom I spoke with about the installation of all this recommended I disable the tweeters on my Sony XS-GTX6930 rear 6x9s. Am sceptical about that, what are your opinions?

So far I've been quoted:
Sony CDX-GT430U - $299NZD
Sony XM-ZR604B - $160NZD
Pioneer TS-D1720C - $399NZD
Subwoofer Wiring - $99NZD


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

alternatively, if you were willing to switch brands, alpine has this special module that plugs into the back of some of their decks, normally, these decks put out about 20 watts rms x4, this module allows it to put out 50 watts rms x4, if you went this way then you could still have some extra power getting your speakers, and get a mono amp for your sub, it would certainly reduce the hassle of wiring for speakers and amps as well as finding places to mount two amps. i always though it was a cool, idea, ill eventually move to something like that in the near future, especially for cars where audio may be a little difficult to incorporate practically.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, I'll check out some Alpine HU's.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

in my personal experience with audio, i would stay away from all sony car products, seen my fair share catch fire... that said if you have no other viable alternative heres what i would do if i were you...

id get a 5ch amp, to power my sub and 6x9's, and leave 2 ch open for future improvement maybe add a component set to the doors... i would run my tweets off my headunit...

your sub doesnt have that much power draw so you should be good to do this way... 

HOWEVER, if in the future you might decide to get 2 subs and expand your set-up you may wish to buy 1 4ch amp and 1 2ch-sub amp

tyhis is the route i have chosen... my current set-up is 
an apline HU, 
2x10in Ultimate sound KW1000 subs(800wrms each)
Alpine 6x9's and alpine 6in components
my amps are the JBL BPX1100.1 and the JBL BPX 300.4

im am very happy with my teeth rattling system, i hit 140.2 db in my car, its a 2003 dodge neon( the GTR i have just has a very basic no sub system, i like the sound the car makes too much )

hope this helps


----------

